# Reloading equipment list.



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

hey guys, I finally broke down and ordered a new turret press. This got me to thinking that it is time for a new bench... Which in turn made me think about future equipment, caliber etc... I would like to know what equipment you all have arrived at after years of reloading to try and anticipate some growth in my bench design. I current reload in a pile of trash that consists of tools, fishing, knife sharpening, and what ever my wife decides she doesn't want in her way. Any and all input is greatly appreciated
Right now I have:
Single press
Turret press
Powder scale
Powder thrower
8 caliber of dies
6 different powders
Bullets
Brass
3 different primers
Case trimmer
Hand primer
Mini drawer organizer thingy full o' sh-t
Bench will be 3x8 with cabinets and drawers below. Shelves, bins, peg board, 
Thanks in advance


----------



## OhioMadMan (May 16, 2004)

capt j-rod said:


> hey guys, I finally broke down and ordered a new turret press. This got me to thinking that it is time for a new bench... Which in turn made me think about future equipment, caliber etc... I would like to know what equipment you all have arrived at after years of reloading to try and anticipate some growth in my bench design. I current reload in a pile of trash that consists of tools, fishing, knife sharpening, and what ever my wife decides she doesn't want in her way. Any and all input is greatly appreciated
> Right now I have:
> Single press
> Turret press
> ...


You need a Dial Caliper and some kind of bullet puller.


----------



## GasFish26 (Aug 15, 2012)

Case gauges are very helpful 

Akro-bins


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Got the dial, what are case gauges? I'll google it up. I don't try to load bench rest ammo. I mostly do 38/357, 41, and 44. I don't go to the top of the scale ever. I reload so I can enjoy shooting without the crazy expense. I should probably just buy rounds for the cost of the equipment, but the dramatic swings and shortages with this crap is making me want to try and stabilize the costs. I buy all of my 9mm, 40, 45 and 380. I mostly plink .22, but I really have grown to admire the magnum handguns. Reloading will hopefully allow me to shoot for the next 20 years


----------



## GasFish26 (Aug 15, 2012)

Case gauges are particularly helpful for rifle rounds

But also with handgun rounds it allows you to check the size specs very quickly 

Therefore preventing loading ammo that is wrong sized and wasting a bunch of time and effort


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

You can add a case tumbler for cleaning and I also have a RCBS auto case prep station for pocket cleaning and de-burring, speeds up the process.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Wow! When it comes to spending my money, you guys are the best! Tumbler is on the short list. I'll check out the case prep set.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Or the Lyman case prep.I love mine!!
http://www.cabelas.com/product/lyma...r%3BSearch-All%2BProducts&Ntt=lyman+case+prep

On ebay,I picked up digital scales and digital calipers for under $10 each.


----------



## GasFish26 (Aug 15, 2012)

Harbor freight has a good digital scale
With coupon it's a good deal

Search online about it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

And if you find some extra $ you can move to the auto dispenser with the built in digital scale. I've had my 2 piece for 15 years or better and it works great, hit the dispense button and a perfectly weighed load is in the pan.


----------



## GasFish26 (Aug 15, 2012)

I didn't mean scale

I meant calipers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GasFish26 (Aug 15, 2012)

Popspastime said:


> And if you find some extra $ you can move to the auto dispenser with the built in digital scale. I've had my 2 piece for 15 years or better and it works great, hit the dispense button and a perfectly weighed load is in the pan.


The rbcs one works really well
It is nice to have it for sure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

Looks like you are reloading manuals.. Probably the most important reloading item you can buy.


----------

